# New England Bottle Show: What a Blast!!



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi all...

 Let's start the picture parade...

 General shot of the hall, early AM...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's some jugs an' such...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice window display overlooking Great Bay...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

You've heard of carboys... These you could probably call "tank"boys...


 ROR


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

I thought these little glass treasure boxes were special with small bottles, seaglass, driftwood, pipe shards and so on... Something worthy of the bottle gods...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

Serious browsing!!!


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice med display...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

Green poisons and onions, Sam-I-Am...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

The usual suspects...


 Cindy (Mrs. Capsoda), Da Man Hisself, Cliff (Ye Old Prospector), Steve (Caretaker Maine) and the ol' Tazmaineian Devil himself: Jim, aka Rockman Jim...

 Sorta like Johnny Cash/June Carter's RING OF FIRE!!!!


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

Cell phones and bargain boxes... Some things never change, some things do...

 A huge thanks to Bram for feeding us (after he worked us like dogs, of course), Wayne for the "bugs" (lobsters), Gerry and Jack for puttin' on the show...What a time we all had...

 It was great meeting old friends, making new ones, taking in all that eye candy, makin' a couple o' bucks...

 Let's all hope the bottle show circuit never runs out of steam!!!!!!!!!


 Ron


----------



## woody (Apr 3, 2006)

Great pictures, Ron.

 Was Jim Rogers or Peter Austin there???


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey, Woody...

 Peter was working... I stopped by on the way home... He asked me how the show went... I don't know Jim by name... Probably know him by sight, tho...


 Ron

 PS... Are you coming to Knotty Pine this coming weekend or are you still working Sundays...?


----------



## woody (Apr 3, 2006)

I work every weekend, Ron.[]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Woody, Yes Jim and his wife did set up! Green poison on the forum bought a sweet old Hooker's ink off him for $60.00 . I did not see Peter A there.... Sorry we did not get to meet you in person.... Taz


----------



## woody (Apr 3, 2006)

Jim & Joyce Rogers are very nice people who really add to the hobby of bottle collecting.

 He was a member of our now defunct "Central New Hampshire Antique Bottle Collectors" club.  Of which I was a founding member.

 Peter Austin probably has one of the best collections of Stoddard glass in New Hampshire, if not New England.
 He sure would like to get his hands on that "Farley's Ink" that I have.[]


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

> He sure would like to get his hands on that "Farley's Ink" that I have.


 
 He, me and the rest of the bottle nuts on this forum, I'd say...



 Ron


----------



## bttlmark (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Woody,
                   How bout a pic of that Farleys,Never seen one.
                 Looks like one heck of a show.
                Maybe if I save my pennies I can make it next year.


----------



## walkingstick (Apr 3, 2006)

Of course... pictures... would I say anything else.


----------



## woody (Apr 3, 2006)

I had this photo posted on the "Prized Possesions" forum.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi all,

 Here are some random pics from the 2006 New England Bottle Show.

 Assorted flasks


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 3, 2006)

More flasks and mineral waters


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 3, 2006)

Colorful assortment


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 3, 2006)

Stonewares


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 3, 2006)

More bottles


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice skull poison watching people go past


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice inks


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 3, 2006)

Assorted colors of cone inks


----------



## walkingstick (Apr 3, 2006)

As I look through all those pictures my spirit went... OOOOOOOOOOOOOH!  AAAAAAAAH!  Bottles!!!!


----------



## bearswede (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey, Cliff...

 I liked that "flash of cash" in the first photo... And the "By A.A. Cooley" in the 5th photo had me thinkin' hard, I'll tell ya!


 Ron


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's Ron (Bearswede) watching his flock.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 3, 2006)

And last but not least a group pic of some of the Antique-Bottles Net forums crew as the show was closing. Front row L/R Bearswede,Ye Olde Prospector, Southern Maine Diver, Bottles141,Tazmanian Digger,Sam Maine Bottles and Capsoda. Green Poison and Downeast Digger in the background. Had a great time at the show and looking forward to next year.

 Cliff


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 3, 2006)

Cliff our antique-bottles.net group is growing! What a great time we had thanks to all! Cliff that is Bram next to me ( Downeastdigger) and at the center rear is Adam ( Green Poison) Taz


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Taz For the ID's. I just didn't want to get names wrong.

 Cliff


----------



## greenpoison (Apr 3, 2006)

It was great to meet a number of you at the show!
 Their great, I'm gonna have to make it to more of them.
 happy digging and hunting to all
 -GP


----------



## capsoda (Apr 4, 2006)

Great pics guys. I'll post mine when I get home.

 Gotta get them developed.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi everyone, it was great meeting all of you. I hung around until I was fashionably late for our meetup with Marys sister. I would have stuck around longer but she and her husband are selling their house to tour the county and we want to see them while we can. Sorry I missed the group photo. I'm sorrier I forgot my camera but I'm glad all you had some foresight.

 Hey Warren, how you gonna post those pics? That was that old, what do you call it, film right? Do you stick them on with tape or thumbtacks?

 Anyway, I had a great time even though I had a very small budget.


----------



## Andyf (Apr 5, 2006)

Great pics....

 I'd be terrified of knocking something over!!

 Everything looks in superb condition, are most of these tumbled..?

 Andyf


----------



## capsoda (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Eric, It was great to meet you man. I got some of those eeelectronicial devices to turn that film into leeettle dots an stuffum in my computer and I will post them as soon as I get them back from Wally World.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey guys...

 If you missed me at the bottleshow, it wasn't because you couldn't find me!!! I was like a huge billboard sign and I was advertising the Bottle-Forum.net

 Warren told me my shirt should have said, "WIDE LOAD"[&o]  I don't know what he meant by that...[:-]  Show us your T-shirt CAP!!!

 Wayne






 Hey Taz, we'll work on designing a more "Manly" T-shirt for you next year!![]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, I finally got this thing to work, some what. The other half of team wide load.

 Sorry about the quality of the pics. used a disposeable camera and it worked better outside.

 Excuse the ghost giving you the finger. It was in several pics. I'll have to have a talk with him.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

A few flasks, mostly Stoddard and Keene. Picked up a pair to bring south with me. The wife snatched them up and put them in her display cabnet. Wonner wha dot means.

 Again, excuse the ^*#@&! ghost.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

Something a little different.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

Bram, Downeastdigger, worked hard to get everything ready for the show. Grea vittles Bram.

 This is Bram wishing that jug was full.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

This is Cliff, Ye Olde Prospector, Who was a lighthouse watchman. Meeting him was another first for me. When I shook his hand I knew I had truely done everything.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

This is Jim Anderson, Tazmainiendigger, a great guy and all around cut-up. That smile is always there. I had a pic of his lovely wife Wendy but the kind folks ay Wally World gracously double exposed some of my pics.[] Great folks.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

Ron, BearSwede, Johnson trying to get around a road block. A really great guy and his wife, Margret, is one of a kind too. You did good Ron. Her pic went the way of Wally World too.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

This is Steve Gurly-Mosley better known as Caretaker Maine giving us one of his Patent Smiles. Jus joken, I caught him of guard. Had some great bottle talk with Steve.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

And the Boys. If you don't know who we are by now you never will. I'm standing next to Sam Fuller, Sam Maine Bottles, another real fine Mainer I meet up there. I didn't get to talk to Adam, Green Poison, much but he's a nice guy too. I also only got to meet Cliffs diggin buddy, Bottles 141, for a moment. Well maybe next year.
 Happy B-day


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah, there was one more. Ok Eric, Here it is.

 This fella here is Eric Kloss, Cowseatmaize. Got to talk with him for a few.

 Eric, My mom says you got that Old Blue Eyes, Frank Sinatra thing going on there.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 11, 2006)

That about does it for out visit to the New England Bottle Show. Great folks, great food and great bottles.

 Thanks to all for making this a memorable experance and a special thanks to my bud Wayne and his family for putting up with me.

 Geeeez, What a pair.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 12, 2006)

Tell her thanks for me. I wish I had some of his wealth. I used to wish I had Nancy but now just the money, I'm happy with Mary.


----------

